# Salmon Faverolle Breed Standard



## Fiere

I have purchased a trio of SF, wondering what the breed standard is, if anyone has some stock that I can see a picture of to know the best style. A champion show bird or something to that effect. Google is not proving fruitful for me, mostly because I'm not sure what I am looking at either, as truthfully don't know much about them and got them to "try", but I am a stickler for quality and if these aren't worth continuing on, I have no real use for them besides eating the eggs, or selling them to a fancier with full disclosure. 
Just curious of what it is a should be looking for in these birds. 
Thanks!


----------



## matt_kas

I will be happy to put the standard up for them when I get home tonight, you may want to look into the book published by the American Poultry Association called the Standard of Perfection. But also as a person who shows chickens, i would advise not to try to sell bad quality to a fancier who shows, they probably know the standard for the breed. You may want to take them to a show and sell them in the sale cages to people in general.

But yes I will post the standard description when I get home 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere

Thank you!

That's what I mean by "full disclosure". I would never, ever pass on a pet quality bird as anything but. I won't cull them, though, if some else would like to have a unusual trio in their yard and get enjoyment from them. 
The only breeder local to me is 10 hours away so it is very difficult for me to get breeding stock unless I ship in hatching eggs, and without knowing the standard I can't tell if their birds are decent or not. So unless mine are worth bettering, I won't even bother trying to outsource.


----------



## matt_kas

I understand now.. That makes sense. I would do the same thing. But I should be home no later than around 5:45-6:00 so I will post when I get home.


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416

http://faverollesfanciers.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=9974139

I was looking for the breeder in OH that bred them for show. I didn't find her website and its been long enough now that I don't remember her name.


----------



## Fiere

Might be drooling a little bit. Gorgeous birds!


----------



## Bramble Roost Farms

matt_kas said:


> I will be happy to put the standard up for them when I get home tonight, you may want to look into the book published by the American Poultry Association called the Standard of Perfection. But also as a person who shows chickens, i would advise not to try to sell bad quality to a fancier who shows, they probably know the standard for the breed. You may want to take them to a show and sell them in the sale cages to people in general.
> 
> But yes I will post the standard description when I get home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum



Hey Matt 

I was wondering if you ever ended up posting the SOP for the Standard Salmon Faverolles?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## robin416

It's been many years since Matt was here.

We have someone on the forum that might have that information. If he doesn't see this I'll holler at him and ask.

I just caught the Canadian flag, I wonder if the US standard is the same as the Canadian. He might know the answer to that too.


----------



## Bramble Roost Farms

Thank you so much!!

I know that that APA is what’s used here as well for any shows I’ve gone to see.


----------



## robin416

That's good to know. 

The one who would know about the standard probably won't be here until this evening. 

Have you seen this? It's pretty comprehensive. Faverolles


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> It's been many years since Matt was here.
> 
> We have someone on the forum that might have that information. If he doesn't see this I'll holler at him and ask.
> 
> I just caught the Canadian flag, I wonder if the US standard is the same as the Canadian. He might know the answer to that too.


Valid question: Some folks use APA, some EU. The shows will always list the SOP standard(s) used and who the judges are licensed by.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Poultry Judge said:


> Valid question: Some folks use APA, some EU. The shows will always list the SOP standard(s) used and who the judges are licensed by.


The internet isn't going to be super helpful, you need a copy of the APA SOP. They are fairly inexpensive and don't change much from year to year.


----------



## danathome

Salmon Faverolle: Eggs, Height, Size and Raising Tips


If you’re looking for the combination of an absolutely beautiful chicken with a great personality, you’ll find it in the ... Read more




cs-tf.com





You may have seen the above.


----------

